
Eternal September of the Corporate Open Source Project - earenndil
https://michaelwashere.net/post/2019-06-04-eternally-corporate-september/
======
theamk
I don't get it. Why does an author consider those equivalent:

> IRC has never really provided strong moderation tools as its largely
> antithetical to the beliefs of the platform. The intent is always that
> people can change and grow, this is why you can connect with no identity.

and

> Its almost a requirement for permitting certain kinds of personal growth to
> allow someone to completely throw away their old identity, and to allow this
> to happen without anyone actually knowing its happened.

You can have identity, moderation _and_ at the same time allow throwing away
old identities. Case in point: HN. I have my identity, and I can also discard
it at any moment.

